# Template for making own saddle covers?



## Tharg (6 March 2011)

I'm not great at sewing and I have an old cotton duvet cover with a big hole in it thanks to a hungry moth!

    It doesn't owe anything and I have decided to turn it into two saddle covers - one for a gp and the other for a dressage saddle.

    I have no idea how to go about this, any tips?

    My sister has a sewing machine so I could ask her to sew in (?) the elastic part.

    Chocolate if you get this far!


----------



## Maesfen (6 March 2011)

Find the right size and shaped numnah, lay  it flat on the material and cut around the shape making it six inches larger all around.  Once cut, turn in a short hem all around (on the inside of course) then turn it up a bit (enough to take some elastic threaded through it)  Thread the elastic through the hem line, tighten it up a bit and tie off.  Make sure you can still fit it over saddle easily, you don't want to scrunch the leather up.


----------



## Rhandir (6 March 2011)

There is an American site which does patterns for horse stuff www.suitability.com I think


----------

